# Topics > Toys >  BotSquad, construction toy robots, WowWee Group Limited, T.S.T. East, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Manufacturer - WowWee Group Limited

Home page - wowwee.com/botsquad

----------


## Airicist

The BOT Squad, RC robot construction vehicles from WowWee, first look, Toy Fair 2017

Published on Mar 9, 2017




> Bot Squad
> Meet The BotSquad! Introducing two interactive robot construction vehicles that put the FUN into getting it DONE! Grab it, plow it, stack it, wreck it and do it all over again! 
>   GRiP: This hardworking, interactive bot is a jack-of-all-trades. Grip’s got speed; turns on a dime, and can grab and haul some serious payloads! Build into Grip’s truck bed with the included bricks, also compatible with all major brands. And with Grip’s bright LED eyes, no job site is off-limits! Let 'er GRiP! 
>   Joe-Plow: Move it or lose it, J.P.'s on the prowl! This fast-talking, hard-working bot takes on big jobs with a can-do attitude. Got a path to clear? Grab J.P.'s remote and get 'er done. Stuck in the mud? Hook on to J.P.'s tow and away you go! And with his bright LED eyes, no job site is off limits. Got a job to do? Add Joe Plow to your crew!
> 
> Q4 2017 GRiP $49.99 Joe-Plow $29.99 (4+)

----------


## Airicist

The BotSquad puts the fun into getting it done!

Published on Oct 10, 2017




> Got a job to do? Add GRiP and Joe Plow to your crew! GRiP's got speed, turns on a dime, and can grab and haul some serious loads. Got a path to clear? Grab Joe Plow's remote control and get 'er done. With their bright LED eyes, 50+ sounds, and can-do attitude, no job is too big for the BotSquad - by WowWee!

----------


## Airicist

The BotSquad puts the FUN into getting it done!

Published on Oct 27, 2017




> Got a job to do? Add GRiP and Joe Plow to your crew! GRiP's got speed, turns on a dime, and can grab and haul some serious loads. Got a path to clear? Grab Joe Plow's remote control and get 'er done. With their bright LED eyes, 50+ sounds, and can-do attitude, no job is too big for the BotSquad - by WowWee!

----------

